# αλλοι κούνησαν το κεφάλι



## arathrak

The word I'm wondering about is *κούνησαν*.

From the context (someone comes in and complains) it's unclear, but is it likely to be NODDED  or SHOOK here?

They have obviously different meanings; one agreeing with the speaker and the other disapproving but the dictionary tells me both words are translated the same.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrious

I'd say nodded, socially speaking. At least here in Greece, you shake your head as a reply, not just to express disapproval. Grammatically, it can have both meanings.


----------



## dmtrs

I would not be sure, it might also be the opposite; you'll have to post a larger fragment of the text in order to get an answer.


----------



## arathrak

Thanks for those - unfortunately the context doesn't help. It's a throwaway line where people could be positive or negative.

I suspect it's NODDED in agreement, but it could be SHOOK. Imagine people talking about Brexit; someone might nod in agreement with the speaker; others might shake their head, not in disagreement but in general resignation at the whole situation.


----------



## Helleno File

I have a degree of "Schadenfreude" (sorry!) in the fact that native speakers are unsure about this as well without further context.  How would you say nod in Greek meaning to show, agreement, although it can mean other things. A dictionary gives "γνέφω καταφατικά", presumably με το κεφάλι. Seems clumsy/formal to me.

On non-verbal Greek I remember a textbook  possibly 30 years ago explaining that slowly moving the head upwards meant no. There was even a drawing of an old Greek man in a cap who was possibly a well-known character. Is this still true?

In the context of animals κουνάω την ουρά means wagging a tail.


----------



## Perseas

arathrak said:


> one agreeing with the speaker and the other disapproving
> They have obviously different meanings; one agreeing with the speaker and the other disapproving but the dictionary tells me both words are translated the same.


"Κούνησαν το κεφάλι" may here refer to repetitive head nods, which convey agreement and affirmation.


Helleno File said:


> How would you say nod in Greek meaning to show, agreement, although it can mean other things. A dictionary gives "γνέφω καταφατικά", presumably με το κεφάλι. Seems clumsy/formal to me.


"γνέφω" can be used either way, showing agreement or disagreement.


----------



## dmtrs

Helleno File said:


> On non-verbal Greek I remember a textbook possibly 30 years ago explaining that slowly moving the head upwards meant no. [...] Is this still true?



It still is.
Moving the head downwards means yes/approval.
Moving the head left-right repeatedly means also no/disapproval; sometimes, accompanied by a frown or a facial expression of sympathy/pain, it shows disappointment, self pity or pity for someone.


----------



## ioanell

arathrak said:


> The word I'm wondering about is *κούνησαν*.
> 
> From the context (someone comes in and complains) it's unclear



arathrak, if I am allowed to make an assumption that the fragment phrase you are citing is from Kazantzakis’ “ΒΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΗ ΖΟΡΜΠΑ” / “ZORBA THE GREEK”, then, I think, there is no difficulty to understand the meaning of “άλλοι κούνησαν το κεφάλι”.

- Ε Κωσταντή,....τι γίνεσαι, μπρε;

Ο Κωσταντής έφτυσε ξαγριωμένος.

-      Τι να γίνουμαι; αποκρίθηκε. Καλημέρα, καφενέ! Καλησπέρα, σπίτι! Καλημέρα, καφενέ! Καλησπέρα, σπίτι! Να η ζωή μου. Δουλειά, γιοκ!

Μερικοί γέλασαν, άλλοι κούνησαν το κεφάλι, βλαστήμησαν.

-      Η ζωή είναι ισόβια, είπε κάποιος μουστακαλής….ισόβια, ανάθεμά τη!      

I think it is obvious that, apart from some who laughed, others nodded (_with repetitive downward head nods_) in agreement with the speaker and cursed (life for its misery).              

If this phrase is not from Kazantzakis’ novel, then I apologise and must say that a further context is necessary.



Helleno File said:


> How would you say nod in Greek meaning to show, agreement, although it can mean other things. A dictionary gives "γνέφω καταφατικά", presumably με το κεφάλι.



Although “γνέφω” generally means “indicate with the head, the hands/arms or the eyes”, in most cases it means “I make a downward head movement in agreement (with sb) or affirmation (of sth)”



Perseas said:


> "Κούνησαν το κεφάλι" may here refer to repetitive head nods, which convey agreement and affirmation.



Quite right.



dmtrs said:


> It still is.
> Moving the head downwards means yes/approval.
> Moving the head left-right repeatedly means also no/disapproval; sometimes, accompanied by a frown or a facial expression of sympathy/pain, it shows disappointment, self pity or pity for someone.



Quite right. It should only be added that in a strong denial the upward movement of the head is very often accompanied by an upward movement of both eyebrows at the same time.


----------



## arathrak

ioanell said:


> arathrak, if I am allowed to make an assumption that the fragment phrase you are citing is from Kazantzakis’ “ΒΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΗ ΖΟΡΜΠΑ” / “ZORBA THE GREEK”, ...
> 
> -      Η ζωή είναι ισόβια, είπε κάποιος μουστακαλής….ισόβια, ανάθεμά τη!
> 
> I think it is obvious that, apart from some who laughed, others nodded (_with repetitive downward head nods_) in agreement with the speaker and cursed (life for its misery).



It is (well spotted!) but I don't think it's as simple as that. I can see a crowded cafe full of these dock workers and fishermen and when someone curses life others will nod in agreement of course, but also some will shake their head in resignation at the whole situation (and with agreement in there, too, I think).

My initial enquiry was about whether there was a distinction in Greek between SHAKE and NOD. There doesn't seem to be this difference in ΚΟΥΝΑΩ, perhaps another word?

By the way, is there a specific term for γνέφω καταφατικά as in the quick nod of the head/raised eyebrows/click of the teeth to indicate NO? Or can you say γνέφω καταφατικά just for a general nod?


----------



## Perseas

arathrak said:


> By the way, is there a specific term for γνέφω καταφατικά as in the quick nod of the head/raised eyebrows/click of the teeth to indicate NO? Or can you say γνέφω καταφατικά just for a general nod?


"καταφατικά" means "in affirmation". "γνέφω" or "νεύμα" per se don't contain the concept of affirmation/approval. (To be more accurate most times the meaning is affirmation or approval, but not always). You need to describe what you mean by "γνέφω" or "νεύμα", in order to be understood. Also, "γνέφω" or "νεύμα" concern head,eye and hand movements.


----------



## dmtrs

arathrak said:


> By the way, is there a specific term for γνέφω καταφατικά



The verb κατανεύω (most common in the past tense: κατένευσα) means exactly that, but it is *kind of* dated/formal (none of the two so much that provides from using it, in fact; you can read it more often than you'll hear it, though).


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks all for the explanations of this. Very helpful.


----------

